# Amitostigma keiskei



## naoki (May 18, 2018)

This is my first over-wintering of this species. I'm glad that they came back and each of them doubled in the number of growths and flowers (there are two plants in a pot)! It is from Shikoku Garden import by Kusamono Gardens. Here is my previous thread about these plants. I brought out my good-ol' Nikon D300 for a change. It's bulky, but not bad for a 10-year-old camera. The background became too dark, though.




Amitostigma keiskei on Flickr




Amitostigma keiskei on Flickr


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 18, 2018)

You're a better grower than I. Mine are starting to bloom, but no doubling of growth.


----------



## cnycharles (May 18, 2018)

Nice! Mine is purchased this year and just sprouting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2018)

are these like Habernias?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 19, 2018)

No? Grow wet. Can withstand freezing. Care sheet below

https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...usamono+Gardens+Caresheet+-+Plover+Orchid.pdf


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2018)

Nice, I may have to try some.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## naoki (May 20, 2018)

Linus, I don't think I'm a better grower you grow nice terrestrials! But the cooler temperature could be an advantage in Alaska. I can keep them in S. facing window even in the summer time.



Ozpaph said:


> are these like Habernias?



I don't have many Habenaria, but as Linus said, I'm guessing that they are somewhat different. I guess some Habenaria are kept wet even during the dormancy. So it may be similar in this point. I'm keeping A. keiskei fairly wet/moist in summer and winter (during the dormancy).


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2018)

Is this a bud?







Maybe its two buds. I just saw a green tip above moss two days ago. The whole thing is maybe a centimeter tall. For reference its a 2 3/4 inch pot. !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naoki (May 21, 2018)

Nice, it's probably going to open really soon! Did you get A. kinoshitae, too, Charles? It seems that my small keiki from A. kinoshitae survived.


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2018)

I just got the one tuber of keiskei as an experiment


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 18, 2021)

This year’s flowers. Hopefully in a few years it fills the whole pot.


----------



## cnycharles (May 18, 2021)

Very nice! How did you deal with it in winter?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 18, 2021)

It stays outdoors, but on nights below 20F I bring it in to the unheated garage.


----------



## naoki (May 19, 2021)

Very nice, Linus. I screwed up last year, and killed them....


----------

